# A Peice Of My Heart Will Always Be Here



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

As Roger Clemens said last week when he signed his 12 Million dollar contract for his summer job, "there is a peice of my heart in a lot of places and cities that I will miss", we will always have a special place in our heart of the Outback.

My wife and I have decided to trade in the outback 26rs for a 2004 Allegro Bay 37DB Class A Motor home. We tend to travel with a couple freinds of our kids and we needed a little more room, AND we got the Allegro bay for a great price.

I hope I can still keep my membership to Outbackers.com and I do not get "shown the door" (kidding) as there is clearly a tremendous of knowledge and great people on this board.

Thanks for your information you have provided to me not only about the Outback, but about enjoying a way of life (camping) that will provide a lifetime of memories.

Kindest regards,

Michael Nolan


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Michael,

we will be calling an emergency meeting of the Outbackers and deciding your fate....stay tuned. We will try to be gentle, in the mean time, do not, I repeat, DO NOT go anywhere without your body guard. Vinnie and Gwido will tell us what your punishment will be and we'll get back to you.
Love, da forum mob


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

mnolan,

Congrats on your new wheels! One has to do what is best for one's family and if the Class A fits that bill, so be it.

You don't have to leave Outbackers, though. As someone earlier has said, once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker.

Stay with us and post when you get the chance.

Good luck with your new rig.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Michael,

Sorry to hear about your expensive lapse in judgement! We are all human, and even the best of us make mistakes sometimes!

But seriously, good luck with your new toy. The important thing is that you keep on camping! Failure to do that really would be inexcusable. As far as the rest, it's 'Once an Outbacker, Always an Outbacker' in my book! You will be welcome here always. sunny

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Congrats on the RV but why you would take a step down from an Outback I don't understand







.

Remember, you can always be an Outbacker, even without the Outback. You just enter a membership status known as Some Other Brand (SOB). As an SOB you get to attend the rallies, we just try to have you park out of sight...

Reverie


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congrats on the class "A". Sorry the Outback wasn't getting it done for you. Now you have joined the ranks of Y-Guy, and some of the others, who have found other outlets for camping, but still appreciate the close knit community of Outbackers.com

Good luck with the Allegro, and don't be a stranger.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You're always welcome here. Once a member...always a member.

Don't go forgeting about us and join one of those Class "A" forums... shy


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Reverie said:


> Congrats on the RV but why you would take a step down from an Outback I don't understand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, you hafta park outback of the OUTBACKS!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You're always welcome here. Once a member...always a member.
> 
> Don't go forgeting about us and join one of those Class "A" forums... shy
> [snapback]117363[/snapback]​


However, you won't be as C-L-A-S-S-y as us!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Remember, you can always be an Outbacker, even without the Outback. You just enter a membership status known as Some Other Brand (SOB). As an SOB you get to attend the rallies, we just try to have you park out of sight...
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]117329[/snapback]​


Good one, Reverie!









Congratulations on your new 2nd home. Keep on camping and don't forget to keep us informed with descriptions of your travels and sharing of your wisdom! Best of luck to you. action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

What...no pics????


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats on the Class A!! I considered one, before deciding on the OB, but I'm glad I got my OB!!







That gave me an excuse to buy the truck I always wanted, too!!








Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the class A
Sorry to hear the Outback wasn't doing it for you and your family
Like others have already said and I will repeat it "Once an Outbacker Always an Outbacker
We need to see some pics of this new toy

Don


----------



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> What...no pics????
> [snapback]117597[/snapback]​


Thanks for the replys and the well wishes. Needless to say we are pretty excited.

NDjollyMon since you asked, here are a few pics, they were taken while still at the dealership, so they are not great, but it gives you an idea of what its like. It still needs to be cleaned up but thats half the fun.










http://photoshow.comcast.net/watch/Et3xk8iT


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Once an Outbacker, always a friend. Stick around


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

BTW, just saw your pics. Nice rig!

Mark


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

It is a great unit. Pics look good.

I do have one question. Where are your kids going to sleep? Our kids are the same age and my wife requires that each child has their own bed. I have always wanted a Class A, but this issue was the deal breaker.

Please stick around and let us know how things go!

Happy Motoring!

Tim


----------



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> It is a great unit. Pics look good.
> 
> I do have one question. Where are your kids going to sleep? Our kids are the same age and my wife requires that each child has their own bed. I have always wanted a Class A, but this issue was the deal breaker.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim,

Well there is no doubt, my two little girls will miss having their own bunks and the bunk house, they spent all kinds of time in there. The Sofa is a pull out hide a bed, and the dinette (we are having a full dinette installed and the table taken out) can be made into a bed as well. Its not the bunk house, but it will get the job done.

Life is a serious of trade offs I guess.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your Class A









Have a blast and enjoy. sunny

Once an Outbacker always an Outbacker









Thor


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new camper. It is a great looking unit. Hope it serves you well.

Gary


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

My dad and step-mom traded in thier 37' Allegro Bay ('96 model I think) on a 36' Discovery a couple months ago. Good luck. Plan a trip down to Red Bay, AL and tour the Tiffen plant. I have been told it is quite a site.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mnolan,

That is one beautiful rig you have there! Very nice.









But I have to tell you, that slide show made me dizzy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Swwwwwweeeet~


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

You were camping until the Washer/Dryer!
Now you'r RV'ing!
GREAT looking rig!

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's a nice rig but I couldn't figure out how it hooks up to the back of your Suburban.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Congratulations! Nice looking rig!


----------

